# Feeling useless



## purrylady (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all,

My 7 year old was rushed into hospital last week (DKA) and diagnosed as Type 1. Have to admit I was fairly naive when it came to diabetes before this. She's coping well and is on a pump, now doing her own blood glucose checks. Trouble is, when I'm with her I'm OK (taking a very practical and pragmatic approach), but when alone I feel utterly useless. I guess as a parent you want to do eveything to help your child. Feeling so guilty for not picking up the symptoms sooner. Guess it's been such a rollercoaster of emotions lately. How did you cope on diagnosis? Any advice really welcome. x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello Purrylady, welcome to the forum.
I'm so sorry to hear your daughter has been diagnosed with diabetes.
Have no fears she will learn to cope as you will to.
Have no guilt it's not your fault ((((((((((hugs))))))
Take one day at a time and you will cope.
I'm not a parent just a member with diabetes so I can't help on the being a mum side of things others will be along soon reasure you.

Little ones tend to cope a lot better than their parents do to start with so have no fears for your daughter in that dept.
A very big wow though that she has a pump from day one. That's fantastic news even though you wont see it that way for a little while.

Best wishes to you and your daughter.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome Purrylady.

As well as getting support here, many parents also use Children with Diabetes mailing list - register at http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/


----------



## Ruthie (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello Purrylady,

Your experience of diagnosis sounds pretty similar to ours although my son is a little younger. 

 Here's my two penneth, Try not to focus on her diagnosis and missing signs.  I know that is really easy to say and really hard to do but there really isn't much to be gained by beating yourselves up over it.

Do take time to process it all though.  There is a period of grief that many people talk of and I certainly experienced that.  You may also find yourself feeling very angry too.  All of this is completely normal!

The pump is fab and makes life much easier and it's great that your daughter is doing her blood checks already.  Our children are AMAZING and will take everything in their stride.  

That's all I have really, this forum has been a huge help to me both posting and reading other posts.  It will be OK

Ruthie xx


----------



## purrylady (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for your replies, they have given me lots to think about x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi purrylady, welcome to the forum  Have you read our guide for parents of newly-diagnosed children?

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=23853

Wishing you and your daughter well for the future


----------



## Amanda102 (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum purrylady. My daughter is coming up to the first anniversary of her diagnosis (halloween). The first year is without doubt a huge learning curve as you adjust to the condition and face each little challenge life throws at you. One year on now though and it isn't as scary as it was and my daughter has really taken it pretty much in her stride.  This forum was and still is, a godsend to me and it will be for you. There are people with loads of experience who always seem to find the time to help! Good luck to you and your daughter x


----------



## delb t (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome Purrylady- youve joined the right place- we are 10 months in- dx 8th Dec- and OMG did I find those first few months hard - your not useless -in fact your strong in front of your daughter which is so good -each hurdle you get through gives you more confidence-the folks on here will always help if you need any practical advice or even a moan now and again- welcome again


----------



## hkk1970 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Purry lady, welcome to the boards. Harry (3 years) was diagnosed in january and we are still learning, when we think we have got his levels right, they go and change on their own again. I wish you luck on your diabetes journey.. Helen


----------



## purrylady (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has replied, you are a supportive lot! So pleased I've found other people who understand what the first few weeks/months are like.


----------



## Jharps (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey purrylady, I know that having a sibling newly diagnosed is a very emotional time, I was diagnosed when I was 3 years old (some would say luckily . However if you enforce the message that diabetes must be respected as if it were a person who has to be looked after, it doesnt need to get in the way of anything. It is therefore not a time of sadness for your child, if anything it gives one something to set goals for, achievements and the motivation to live a healthy lifestyle. Depending on how one views the condition of diabetes shapes how they will live with it  I hope this helps a bit
Joe


----------



## MCH (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello from me too.

I was diagnosed just before my 9th birthday (I am now 47) and remember my mumtelling me that I was quite happy with the injections as I had felt so AWFUL before diagnosis that I didn't mind the injections as they made me feel much better.

Try not to worry as once you get into the habit, dealing with the diabetes becomes a habit and you kind of forget about it and get on with life. I know you may not feel that at the moment, but if does become a habit - honest - and shouldn't stop your young one getting on with their life.

Best wishes for the near (and distant future).


----------



## purrylady (Nov 2, 2012)

A bIG thank you to those who have taken the time to reply. I guess part of the problem at first is that you feel so isolated. Although friends/family try to be supportive, it really helps to hear from those who have also exprienced diabetes for themselves. x


----------

